# Best Products for mane/tail growth?



## BarrelRace4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

huntseat11 said:


> I have a QH/Morgan X and I would say her longest tail hair reaches her fetlock joints. However, she tends to rub her mane and tail and it's very uneven and some parts are only a few inches long. I'm looking for a product to help grow out my horse's mane and tail so that it's more even for show season.
> 
> What do you think is the best product for mane/tail growth?


Well if she's rubbing it out you should consider using original listerine. It helps to relieve the itch and its antibacterial. However you might need to look at alternate causes of the rubbing out, such as having her dewormed, or cleaning out the gunk in her teats (this is talking more for her tail than mane, but it would help with itchiness in the mane too)

I personally use MTG on my horses tail and have had good results. I apply about a teaspoon and rub it very well into her tail once a week. I don't use it on her mane, so I don't know how well it works there. However, I have been using equal parts apple cider vinegar, listerine and water on her mane because she has dandruff, however I have read from another person on the forum (I'm sorry I don't remember where or who I heard it from!) that it helps to grow them as well.

Hope that helps!


----------



## CoolPockets5 (Feb 10, 2013)

I also use MTG and find it very effective, although a friend of mine uses coconut oil on her horses tail and then puts it in a tail bag. The coconut oil has made her horses tail a lot thicker and longer.
Hope this helps


----------

